# Baby steps...any ideas?



## Lanilla (Jan 20, 2012)

My h recently expressed to me that we may be able to work through our marriage difficulties, I'd get excited, but I'm not tryin to be disappointed. He said that his main reason for struggling with staying in the marriage is b/c he feels that I ALWAYS get my way & when I don't, there seems to be hell in the household... AND that he's heard me say many, many, many times b4 that I'd step back... but with no good results. I did let him know that I wanted to work through everything and take babysteps, b/c eventhough he says this is his issue, everyone knows it takes two to tango and constantly blaming me won't help. He wanted to know what baby steps we could take to work through this, any ideas?


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Marriage Counseling? Marriage Workshops?

I would look for professional help to do it right.

You can always step away. If you decide MC agree upfront to only work with someone that you can both agree to continue with.

My 2 cents.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lanilla said:


> My h recently expressed to me that we may be able to work through our marriage difficulties, I'd get excited, but I'm not tryin to be disappointed. He said that his main reason for struggling with staying in the marriage is b/c he feels that I ALWAYS get my way & when I don't, there seems to be hell in the household... AND that he's heard me say many, many, many times b4 that I'd step back... but with no good results. I did let him know that I wanted to work through everything and take babysteps, b/c eventhough he says this is his issue, everyone knows it takes two to tango and constantly blaming me won't help. He wanted to know what baby steps we could take to work through this, any ideas?


Is he right in what he says. Or is there more too the situation? My H said I was moody and controlling, but he was cheating!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Is he right in what he says. Or is there more too the situation? My H said I was moody and controlling, but he was cheating!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds so fimiliar. Mine having an EA and I was the controlling one. It is an excuse because they want to be free of the control of the maritial vows and the non-cheater is trying to keep it under control.


----------

